# Medical Supplies Chapala/Ajjijic Area?



## Bast

I've covered just about every subject that I need to worry about, but there is still one last piece of information I need before I can make my summer journey south.

Medical Equipment. I don't mean wheelchair, or oxygen refills. I need small medical appliance. Basically ostomy products. I can probably bring 3 months worth with me, but where do you look for supplies in Mexico? I tried calling Edgepark and Hollister but they are absolutely no help once I'm south of Texas.


----------



## Guest

Bast said:


> I've covered just about every subject that I need to worry about, but there is still one last piece of information I need before I can make my summer journey south.
> 
> Medical Equipment. I don't mean wheelchair, or oxygen refills. I need small medical appliance. Basically ostomy products. I can probably bring 3 months worth with me, but where do you look for supplies in Mexico? I tried calling Edgepark and Hollister but they are absolutely no help once I'm south of Texas.


Remember, Mexico is not a small or backwards place. Yes, you can get any type of these supplies here - it's a big market and NOB pharma is here too (and my experience with any medical supplies is that they are cheaper in Mexico). Some supplies may come from the D.F., but shipping is fast and easy, and normal. Here is a page from Quiminet with suppliers of devices for ostomy, colostomy and urine bags:

(you just need to know the Spanish translations, which you can pick up quickly once you know the correct terms.)

Bolsa para colostomia con barrera adulto | QuimiNet.com


----------



## gonzalezgirl

*Ostomy supplies*

I have an uncle who recently has a colostomy, and he gets all his supplies from a specialty supplier in Guadalajara. I will get the info and post it for you.


----------



## Bast

Bless you both!
Since I've started with this new chapter in my health I've come to realize that the only appliance I like is made by Hollister, nothing else works as well so I was very concerned about finding the exact same equipment there. I am stockpiling what I use right now and plan to finally be down there by mid June or mid July at the latest.




gonzalezgirl said:


> I have an uncle who recently has a colostomy, and he gets all his supplies from a specialty supplier in Guadalajara. I will get the info and post it for you.


----------



## Guest

Here is Hollister in Mexico City:


Hollister
Alfonso Napoles Gandora No. 50
Col: Santa Fe
Ciudad De Mexico, Distrito Federal 01210

# Tel: 559.171-1977

Good luck.


----------



## Bast

Much appreciated. Now I'm all set!


----------



## gonzalezgirl

*Holister distributor in Guadalajara*

Sorry it took me so long to get the info for you!

Holister
Avenida Salvador Quevedo y Zubieta #656
Colonia la Perla
Guadalajara 44360

Phone 36 18 4856
Fax 36 18 4868

This is located near the "Centro Medico" hospital. As far as I know, the supply prices in Mexico are about the same as they would be in the US.

BEST OF LUCK!

Anna


----------



## Bast

thank you so much. Guadalajara would be a better choice.


----------



## TrustaDoctor

You can always try to order supplies and have them shipped to your current address. Just another method.


----------



## Mexicomac

*Medical in Chapala/Ajijic*

Chapala is only 35 mi south of Guadalajara, 2nd largest city in Mexico. Everything is available there.

There are good doctors in the area. Dr. Manuel Cordova is an Internal Medicine and Geriatric specialist and has a Wellness Clinic in Ajijic. He can help you with any needs.


----------



## Mexicomac

Phone 52-376-766-2777


----------



## Bast

Thanks for the information Mexicomac.


----------

